# spray vs brush



## morgan (Dec 19, 2004)

i was curious as to peoples preference to spraying an exterior opposed to roll/brushing. does the prep and possible overspray negate the speed of spraying. i've done carports where everything was to be white (pipes, wires, etc...) and spraying was very efficient. i've had limited experience with new housing as well, but the spray rig seemed to be the way to go. i would appreciate anyones stories or experience with spray vs brush as i have an outside to do which is on a bay and is usually windy.


----------



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

I always spray exteriors. It is way faster than rolling and brushing even with the prep involved. Just rolling and brushing the eaves alone will take you a couple of days, and spraying them takes you a couple of hours.

even though i spray, i always carry a brush with me to work the paint in when it is wood siding, and to paint areas that would otherwise get over spray, however even in those situations i use the sprayer to get the paint on.


----------



## morgan (Dec 19, 2004)

saucedo80 said:


> I always spray exteriors. It is way faster than rolling and brushing even with the prep involved. Just rolling and brushing the eaves alone will take you a couple of days, and spraying them takes you a couple of hours.
> 
> even though i spray, i always carry a brush with me to work the paint in when it is wood siding, and to paint areas that would otherwise get over spray, however even in those situations i use the sprayer to get the paint on.



thanks for the reply, i am leaning toward spraying just because the house is so large.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

morgan said:


> i was curious as to peoples preference to spraying an exterior opposed to roll/brushing. does the prep and possible overspray negate the speed of spraying. i've done carports where everything was to be white (pipes, wires, etc...) and spraying was very efficient. i've had limited experience with new housing as well, but the spray rig seemed to be the way to go. i would appreciate anyones stories or experience with spray vs brush as i have an outside to do which is on a bay and is usually windy.



Morgan, I recently purchased liability insurance in ontario, canada....this is where I live. My liability insurance does not cover spraying mishaps (ie. overspray on the neighbours car!!). In fact, my insurance will not cover spraying whatsoever. So you might want to check with your insurance carrier to determine if you have coverage for spraying in interior or exterior. Cheers. 

Zeebo


----------

